# How Do You Want Your Remains to be Handled After You Die?



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

How would you like your remains to be handled after you die?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Doesn't matter.


----------



## Rachel NG (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm an organ donor and whatever's left can be cremated, I'd rather no one keep the ashes. I've made it clear to my family as well that I don't want a christian funeral or wake.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

flush them down the toilet.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Left in my goddamn bed.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Cremated, because I don't want Time Team digging me up in a few hundred years.

No, seriously, I do want to be cremated, and have my ashes mixed in with the soil where I'd like a weeping birch planted. A lump of stone or wooden box seems cold and horrible. I want a tree planted with my ashes because then life still goes on, and it can be used by nature.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Whatever keeps me from getting munched on by slimy worms


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

Donated organs and burn the rest of me.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I always thought being stuffed and shown in a museum 5000 years from now would be kind of an interesting way to immortalize myself. I am just not sure how to go about guaranteeing I'm dug up by the proper people. I could see a frathouse finding me and abusing my corpse


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

i want to be eaten by wild animals and the rest left above ground to decay etc.

i don't like the idea of being underground. even being underwater would be better than that.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Taxidermied.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I want the full Lenin treatment. Embalm me, put me in a glass case and put it in a big mausoleum. Members of the public can come see me and some kid will ask: "Daddy, is that the man who crushed the alien threat, drove back the demonic hordes, sealed the interdimensional portal, and restored Gdansk to it's former glory?" and the dad will say "Yep." "Wow, he really was a great man, wasn't he Dad?" " He, sure was...

Or just bury me. That's cool too.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Dec 9, 2017)

Viking funeral


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Amphoteric said:


> Taxidermied.


Now that you say this, I wan't this too. In an heroic pose. Something like this kind of pose:










I know this probably isn't too helpful as it's not human, but its the pose I want.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Leave it somewhere where kids can go and poke it with a stick.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sheska said:


>


You drew that????? That is insanely good :O


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Remove everything that can be donated and with the rest, I couldn't care less.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sheska said:


> @Kevin001
> 
> I used a model :cig


Jack of all trades :nw


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Sheska said:


>


OMG :lol

Firstly, that pose is perfect
Secondly, that's the best drawing of me anyone has ever done.

Ty


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Sheska said:


>


Lmao. Awesome.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Cremated and dumped into Georgian Bay. It's so beautiful there.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I too would like to be left in @Karsten's bed.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'd like to be left in @geraltofrivia 's bed.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Sheska said:


> I had to touch up your sideburn (and darken your beard just like you like it.)


Hah 

The censored badge size, optimistic.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

The right way


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

first take all my useful organs (I'm a donor) than burn me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, I sincerely hope I rot at least a little before they find me so they can't steal my organs and stuff. I think it's pointless to stick a dead body in the ground and put a sign on it that says they're dead so I guess cremation. Maybe take the ashes and mix them into an expensive wine for some wine critics so they can talk about "the fruity notes that are reminiscent of Paris on a spring day and a peculiar burnt aftertaste that is reminiscent of a cremated body mixed with a cabbage fart in the Paris wind".


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Take any useful organs for donation, then leave the rest out as vulture food.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I want my organs donated... I sincerely hope when I die, an organ of mine could save someone's life. Then put my ashes next to my dog's :heart I'm going to Rainbow Bridge when I die.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Donated to the North American Corpse Love Association (NACLA) so I can finally get some action.



Sheska said:


>


Getting this framed.


----------



## Joey2k (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm torn.

On the one hand, I'd like to donate my body to science, since I don't expect to have anyone around who gives a damn about remembering me.

On the other, I'd like to be buried with the cremated remains of all my pets (past, present, and future). I have kept and will continue to keep their remains, but what happens to them when I die? I can't bear the thought that they will just be thrown away or discarded after I am gone.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

truant said:


> Getting this framed.


It's glorious.
@Sheska someone just wrote the following:



> I've been secretly admiring this drawing all day. And now, after all the wine, whiskey and video games have dried up, I feel it's the right time to tell you I am somewhat in love with your future potentially mummified corpse. Or is that potentially mummified future corpse? I don't ****ing know, as I said... wine and whiskey.... but this drawing makes me warm in all the right places. Who do I thank for that? The artist or the muse? I have no social precedent for this. I'm moist AND erect at the same time. I think I've transcended.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Doesn't matter. Whatever is cheapest which is cremation probably. I'll be dead so won't matter to me that's for sure! 

My sister has my mom's ashes. Recently she sent me a present in the mail, along with a small vile of our mom's ashes. She used a menstrual pad as padding.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Donated to science. I answered this question before a long time ago but I have already talked to my family members about it as I need their consent when I eventually sign up. If this doesn't pan out or is too complicated I am also interested in projects like the Urban Death Project, or more environmentally friendly/futuristic options.

Originally when I was a teenager I was looking into potentially being a display skeleton in a university or something but it's not legal in the US I think. Donating my body to a decomposition study or to science is the closest I can get.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I would like my organs donated and the rest of my corpse donated to science. I like the idea of having my parts shoved in somebody else, and maybe coming back and possessing them. Though I plan on living a very long time, forever if possible, so they might not want them.


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

Cremation or "green burial". Definitely don't want to be pumped with formaldehyde and put in an imperishable box.


----------



## mynameismera (Jan 21, 2018)

Get as much use out of them as possible, for organ donation, for science, and then cremate it. No burial for me.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Sheska said:


> Tell your friend that the picture is actually that of a black man (I had to visualise what your gym, alcohol, and drugs sculpted body looks like, having never seen it, and that was the closest likeness I could find) with your head on, so they have bigger issues to worry about (not least an allegedly oversized sticker).


I do have the body of a heavily muscled black man, as it happens, and ofc the sticker isn't really oversized, but one has to remain modest.

Nudes incoming.



Sheska said:


> Did they realise they had interracial leanings prior to this experience? I would hate to be the catalyst that drove the two of you apart; after all, you know what they say - once you have black you never go back.
> 
> P.S. Was that KFC, or whatever his name is? Coz, I would've thought your behind the bins trysts would've prepared him for this grandeur?


Nah, was a Facebook person. I was immediately so delighted I posted it there. Wasn't my KFC .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Turn meh into ash then sprinkle it onto ppls food so they'll have some of me in them


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Amon said:


> Turn meh into ash then sprinkle it onto ppls food so they'll have some of me in them


For a few days anyway. :lol


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Burn them in the nearest furnace 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

Cremate. I’m not going to force loved ones to spend $6000 to dig a hole a dump me inside a marked up casket. Who knew dying would be so expensive.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cryogenically frozen or my ashes turned into diamonds. http://www.lifegem.com/ Doubt I'd have money for being cryogenically frozen, so buried or the diamond thing is more likely. And yes I know being cryogenically frozen is mostly bs, especially with the damage it causes tissues, but I could end up having no one who would benefit from inheriting my money anyway. Even if I had the money, I probably live too far away from where it is done anyway.


----------



## Seagreens (Aug 23, 2017)

Cremated and snorted.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

private parts?

alive or gone?

seriously hate the crematorium stuff, since 3 major family:
bro 1997
Mum 2006 - speaking to her in hospital chair. no move or say.
Dad 2016 - Dad in hospital. we lifted him, underarm, to toilet. he used my trainers cos he had no shoes.

sunbed principles?
pollution... ozone layer destruction? want that dust? disgusting!
fair choice. research the best. 4th option I'd want the bones strung together as an animated puppet cos I had the mind of brother pop out at me (others) anytime.. a pure joke after I touched the clothed corpse. a real joke.. I'm OK! he said.

never got to see Mum or Dad in their resting place. wanted to.

see I'm abut to depart for gym after swallowing a hemp protein powder shake. the dust is lovely brown. Loved the day! Heavy rain & blustery winds. Over the moon.
http://greenfuneralscolorado.com/why-hemp-caskets/
what's the price of a funeral? Hemp coffin!


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

I'd rather just disappear. It seems like it'd be embarrassing to be seen all dead and ****


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Bury me in anything the cheapest coffin or casket will do. However I would like to make everyone cry inconsolably as they play this song:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Cremated. It's the cheapest anyways. But if my family lives after me and finds out I died, I'll probably be buried anyways. It costs too much, though. I think it would be cool if I live after I die and find out I was cremated.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Organs donated, the rest cremated and placed in one of those biodegradable tree-planting urns... May as well offer up something positive in this world for once.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I'd say scientific purposes, otherwise feed it to pigs or something. I don't really care now and I'll care even less when my consciousness is gone.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

Placed in a boat with my sword and horn and set adrift towards the start of a waterfall.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

They can just throw me in the trash bin.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

They're called remains for a reason. They stay here and I go somewhere else. Whatever is left behind after I die doesn't really concern me. So I'll go with the cheapest option possible. Cremation.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

buried. it seems more nature. i go along with nature.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe organ transplants aren't really worth the money it costs. Looks like the organs don't even last that long. 

Kidneys- 10-15 years. 

Liver, pancreas, heart and lungs- 5 years or less.


----------



## Rachel NG (Dec 23, 2017)

komorikun said:


> Maybe organ transplants aren't really worth the money it costs. Looks like the organs don't even last that long.
> 
> Kidneys- 10-15 years.
> 
> Liver, pancreas, heart and lungs- 5 years or less.


I don't know anything about organ transplants so I'll just assume what you're saying is accurate, that's still 10-15 years of not having to be on dialysis. And it costs me nothing to be an organ donor anyway, if the recipient and their insurance think it's worth the money then who am I to argue.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Rachel NG said:


> I don't know anything about organ transplants so I'll just assume what you're saying is accurate, that's still 10-15 years of not having to be on dialysis. And it costs me nothing to be an organ donor anyway, if the recipient and their insurance think it's worth the money then who am I to argue.


I guess dialysis is very expensive, so maybe kidney donation is worth it. I certainly wouldn't donate while still alive though unless it was my sister. Recipients of kidneys will just need another organ 10 years later.


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

komorikun said:


> I guess dialysis is very expensive, so maybe kidney donation is worth it. I certainly wouldn't donate while still alive though unless it was my sister. Recipients of kidneys will just need another organ 10 years later.


I echo what @Rachel NG said!

My Dad has had 2 kidney transplants. Both have been from cadavers. The first was from someone middle-aged the 2nd from a child killed by a drunk driver. He did 8 years of dialysis in between and it was torture. The strict diet, 18 guage needles, crazy painful cramping, being tied to a machine 4-6 hours a day, not getting to travel.

The transplants have meant he got to see his kids married, a grandchild born. He and my Mom have got to travel and volunteer. It wasn't easy going to the dialysis units, making friends with patients and then constantly having them "gone" because they never got a transplant in time 

Imagine if you found out you had 2 weeks to live (my Dad's situation was this at one time) and then someone gave you a gift that allowed you to live for years more! Transplants from living donors last longer than those from cadavers (bodies) but I totally get it is a personal decision for everyone


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Don't much care its only my meat prison, would probably favour cremation over burial .....maybe harvest any good spare parts first :stu


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

HiddenFathoms said:


> I echo what @RachelNG said!
> 
> My Dad has had 2 kidney transplants. Both have been from cadavers. The first was from someone middle-aged the 2nd from a child killed by a drunk driver. He did 8 years of dialysis in between and it was torture. The strict diet, 18 guage needles, being tied to a machine 4-6 hours a day, not getting to travel.
> 
> ...


How long did the kidneys last in each case? So none of your family members were a match?

From cadavers, okay. But donating while still alive has risks and the organ only lasts 10 years, so just doesn't seem worth it unless the person receiving it is a loved one.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

Keep them fresh, and saturated in blood, and send them to Trump..

Fed Ex, overnight, right after the harvesting..

Apparently, he hates bloody things..


----------



## HiddenFathoms (Jul 18, 2017)

komorikun said:


> How long did the kidneys last in each case? So none of your family members were a match?
> 
> From cadavers, okay. But donating while still alive has risks and the organ only lasts 10 years, so just doesn't seem worth it unless the person receiving it is a loved one.


His first one lasted 12 years. The second one? We are on year 2. No, my Dad had very rare antibodies that made him difficult to match. My sibling will likely need one in the future and we do have family members that match - so it's good incentive to keep as healthy as possible.

I totally get that! My Dad's Brother would not even be tested. The whole thing grossed him out. But, we weren't mad at all. It should totally be only if someone _wants_ to, because it is major surgery. My Dad's sister and her kids all tried but were not matches. One of my Mom's friends who barely knows my Dad got tested! That blew my mind because I don't think it's something most people would do for a virtual stranger!?!


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Coincidence said:


> buried. it seems more nature. i go along with nature.


+

i love sleeping.

plus i love how finally one can literally 'rest in peace'.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I know a lot of people want to be cremated because A.) it's cheaper; and B) they don't like the idea of rotting in the ground (something that I don't completely understand. 

I really don't care. I voted buried.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> I know a lot of people want to be cremated because A.) it's cheaper; and B) they don't like the idea of rotting in the ground (something that I don't completely understand.
> 
> I really don't care. I voted buried.


I don't care how much it costs. When you're dead you don't have to deal with it. I simply want to be cremated because I see no purpose for taking up space in the ground with a rotting corpse just so people can come and stare at the sign placed on top of it that tells them I'm dead. I think it will be pretty obvious that I'm dead due to the fact that I'm no longer here and not possible to find.

"Where's this guy at?"

"It's complicated, you see. He died 20 years ago and he isn't here anymore."

"But he's not rotting in the ground!"

"What do you want to do? Dig him up and give him a hug?"

"Well, no."

"Then what is the point?"

"I just don't know!"

"There's the point. There's no point in burying people! It's pointless! And because it's pointless, it shouldn't happen!"

"OK man! Calm down!"


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I want to be remembered as who I was, not as a deteriorating shell of myself enclosed in a box that can be exhumed if need be. So...probably cremated, or dump my body in one of those foresty places where I become a vessel for seeds to thrive. I like the idea of returning what was once myself to nature.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't care how much it costs. When you're dead you don't have to deal with it. I simply want to be cremated because I see no purpose for taking up space in the ground with a rotting corpse just so people can come and stare at the sign placed on top of it that tells them I'm dead. I think it will be pretty obvious that I'm dead due to the fact that I'm no longer here and not possible to find.


 Oh I was just thinking about this today. I'm going to make it known that when/if I die, I want to be cremated and have my ashes flushed down the toilet. That's just how I feel about it. "Thanks mom and dad. Life's been just awesome (in case you were wondering)!" :lol


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

I really do want to be made into one of those biodegradable burial pods then buried back in my native country. Maybe under a pear tree or dragon fruit cactus, really anything other than a casket. 

I just see the whole graveyard/coffin thing as a waste of space.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm going to make it known that when/if I die, I want to be cremated and have my ashes flushed down the toilet. That's just how I feel about it.


This cracked me up :lol your morbid sense of humor is just right.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

There was a thread about that. Too bad the mods shut it down.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/flushing-my-father-86600/


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I want my head preserved and kept alive.










Or turned in this and take over the world.


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

Make me disappear so there's nothing left or chuck me back into the earth to decompose, not rot in a casket/coffin.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

yeah no coffin, I`m claustrophobic !!

Being mummified and then blasted into space is my preferred choice


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Dumped in the nearest trashbin...


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

How about just not dying?


----------



## clementine1 (Nov 14, 2017)

I really like the idea of burial: decomposing and contributing to new life by becoming both a compost source and an all-you-can-eat worm buffet. Yum. But what I don't like is the sealed caskets and the embalming (embalming fluid is a carcinogen, it harms both the person embalming you and the environment), and the concrete underground vault they put the casket in so the grass at the cemetery stays level. 

If I'm going to be buried, it's going to be me wrapped in a shroud in a hole in the ground, that's it. Not sure if that's even legal where i live but there must be a way. If not just cremate me.


----------



## Salix babylonica (Apr 23, 2018)

I want them to fester in a tub of pudding and Dr Pepper for a couple of days, while exactly 4 and a half pirates chant the lyrics of Rebecca Black's stellar hit: ''Friday''. 
After all that, I want them to remove my remains from the tub and feed them to a flock of feral muskmelons, while dancing on Lego bricks and choking toucans. 
It'll be marvelous.


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Donate to science, just have to hope the experiments won't be like the autopsy episode from Tales From the Crypt "Abra Cadaver". It's NSFW if you look it up, has nudity at the beginning, I guess the DVD release didn't edit out like it did on Sci-Fi.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Have my skull placed in my room; can be used as a candle holder or even a beer mug


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_Head_Vodka


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Buried and I want my organs donated to someone who needs them


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

i wanna be buried


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Actually I am going to be cryogenically frozen. There is no one to leave my life insurance to, so it is going to pay for that.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I really don't mind too much, it's not like I'm going to be around to complain ;-p


----------



## Shy Ostrich (Jun 24, 2017)

Most likely donated to science, so for once in my life, I can actually contribute something worthwhile to society.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Burn the shell and throw the ashes in the nearest body of water. If the person is feeling generous they can play some relaxing music first.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Resus please*

get me to rehab team

I am booked each year to see outpatients every April


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I'd like to donate it to science. Philanthropic until the very end.  

Also, if I couldn't have been as much use while I was alive, might as well be afterwards.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Right now I'm feeling like if I passed away right now I'd like to have my intestines pureed and baked into a chocolate "**** you *******s!" cake for my parents.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I dunno... Probably none of the above. Just launch my dying body into outer space or whatever. *sigh* Felt 'out of this world' since the beginning, and well, will exit 'out of this world (Earth, I mean)'.

Or idk. Maybe just send me crashing straight into one of the gas giant planets in a suicide capsule or whatever.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

used as a prop in a haunted house �� boo *****! hopefully i look pretty gnarly. the smell alone will be pretty spookY!


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

whatever people want to do with them, it's not going to matter to me once i'm dead.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Thrown over a ship balcony into the ocean.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Watch: 1:40


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

The same way I was handled before I was born.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Traditional burial. I doubt there will be any close relatives around at that time. I'll have to have a lawyer or somebody handle it for me. I don't want a funeral.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Donate whatever still works and is useful and cremate the rest.


----------



## Kristin Schulz (Jun 17, 2018)

I believe my purpose in life is to donate all my organs when I pass away then be cremated.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

I want to be burned and then have my ashes distributed to everyone I hold dear.

Additionally, I'd like to keep a few reserves (of my dust) to leave behind as fertilizer. Next to my grave, I want a tree to grown with my remains so that I can be reincarnated.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Just throw me in a hole fam.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Like my grandfather said to my dad when he asked "What do you want us to do with your ashes?" 



"Flush it down the toilet!" 



(His sense of humor was epic and no his ashes were not flushed down the toilet and my grandmother and grandfather's ashes were buried together)


When it comes to that point in my life I will answer the same way that my grandfather did!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Spread my ashes in a forest somewhere. Give what was once me back to what it was that created me.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

Zatch said:


> Just throw me in a hole fam.


same tbh


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Scattered but not cremated.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Hallowe'en decoration


----------



## unsocial lego (Mar 29, 2017)

green (natural) burial


----------

